# Twincatkommunikation mit Excel



## votoby (25 Juni 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich habe mal eine Frage: 

Kann Twincat (von Beckhoff) Welches über den RS232 Anschluss mit einer BX8000 mit einer 2 Kanal Analogkarte KL3062 die Analogwerte einer nach einer Bestimmten Zeit aufnehmen und diese mit Datum und Uhrzeit in einer Excel Tabelle oder Textdatei oder CSV Datei speichern ? .. Ich kenne mich ein wenig mit VBA aus wüsste also die Daten in Excel zu verarbeiten. Mir würde es auch reichen wenn ich das ganze über PHP abrufen kann oder so. Gibt es da irgendeine Schnittstelle bei Twincat bei der Windowsprogramme auf Twincat Daten / Variablen zugreifen kann ?

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.

greets

votoby


----------



## Oberchefe (25 Juni 2007)

sollte über DDE gehen, siehe hier (Seite 14):
ftp://ftp.beckhoff.com/Document/Software/TwinCAT/1031/TcQuickStart28.pdf


----------



## votoby (25 Juni 2007)

Geht es vll ein bisschen genauer ? .. kennt sich jemand damit aus. Danke schon mal für den Verweis auf die Anleitung. Also wir haben hier Profiprogrammierer die Tagtäglich Maschienen Programmieren die die Funktion nicht kennen. Wäre nett wenn ich noch mehr Hinweise bekomme.

Viele Dank

greets

votoby


----------



## zotos (25 Juni 2007)

Also bei CoDeSys geht das z.B. so 



=GATEWAYDDESERVER|'myProgram.pro'!'PLC_PRG.myVariable'

in Excel in eine Zelle schreiben wärdend der Gatewayserver läuft.

Allgemeines Ansprechen von Daten Eine DDE Anfrage gliedert sich in 3 Teile:
 1. Name des Programms (Server)

 2. Dateinamen und 
 3. Variablennamen, der gelesen werden soll.


 Name des Programms (bei mir Intralogic bei TwinCAT vielleicht TwinCAT keine Ahnung)

 Dateiname: vollständiger Pfad des Projekts, aus dem gelesen  werden soll (C:\beispiel\bsp.pro). 
 Variablenname: Der Name einer Variablen, so wie er im Watch-  und Rezepturverwalter angegeben wird.

TwinCAT hat ja einen eigenes Gatewaykonzept könnte mir aber vorstellen das es dort ähnlich ist.

//edit: mal in der Hilfe unter DDE nachlesen.


----------



## TCBlaster (25 Juni 2007)

*Excel ADS Anschaltung*

Die ADS Communications Bibliothek (kostenlos zum Download) oder bei der Installation von TWinCAT dabei, ermöglicht den Zugriff zum BX8000.
Damit ist es möglich den BX8000 Seriell ÜBER ADS zu programmieren.
Die Route, wie in der DOKU auf COMx:38400,e,8,1...
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/ -> Feldbuskomponenten -> Busklemmen-Controller -> BX8000 -> Param. und Inbetriebnahme -> Konfiguration -> ADS-Verbindung übr die serielle Schnittstelle.
Es ist aber auch möglich über VBA das ADSOCX zu bedienen.
Dazu muß man über einen Timer ein synchrones ADS Read anstoßen und das Ergebnis in die Tabelle schreiben.
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/ --> TwinCAT ->TWinCAT System -> TwinCAT Connectivity --> TwinCAT ADS Beispiele ->
-> Visual Basic zeigt in etwa wie es geht.

Viel SPaß


----------



## votoby (25 Juni 2007)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten. Wir haben auch noch eine Lösung gefunden. Unzwar schicken wir die Daten in einem String über die Com 2 Schnittstelle und laden die über einen Hyperterminal... funktioniert soweit ganz gut und kann ich auch gut zur Weiterverarbeitung nehmen. Werde dennoch mal die anderen Lösungen austesten.

greets und thx

votoby


----------

